# All my CBT RESOURCE links in one post



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Here are some links to the resources I've posted on using CBT for SA. Its not complete by any means, but it'll give you a (free and quite big) headstart! I am hoping to complete this so that you guys have a full overview of overcoming SA with CBT self-methods. Basically I am aiming to brain-dump everything I know about overcoming SA and everything that has worked for me and others. I reckon it'll be the data equivalent of about $300 worth of books when its done so dont say I never give ya nothing ... :lol

 How you got SA
The difference between paranoia and SA
"You feel the way you think" - how thoughts affect your mood
Some CBT Basics
A generalised CBT Process Overview (followable)
A Mood Diary Example
Common SA thoughts and some challenges 
Why SA doesnt work like the other anxieties, and how to deal
Attentional Training
Anxiety Ladders and Visualisation Techniques
My Psych Routine and CBT Process Overview 
The importance of meditation

*To be added at some point:*

_ Items in red are super-important .. do some readin up if you can, as I am still working on this document. Yeah Im lazy_

_Barriers to Seeking and Starting Treatment and how to think about them
Effect of Comorbid Disorders
Anticipatory Anxiety, In-moment Anxiety and Post-Event Rumination
Safety Behaviours
Identifying Rules, Assumptions and Core Beliefs
Using Compassion Techniques
Further Cognitive Techniques
Behavioural Experiments
Example Behavioural Experiments
Bandwidth Exercises
The Use Of Mindfulness 
Relapse Management
Some Quirks (Shame Attacking and Audio Visual Feedback)
Further Emotional Development and Schema / LifeTraps
The place of medications
Neuroplasticity and Synaptic Pairing
Further Reading_

I am going to finish the categories off and then put up a "How to Use them all" process thread.

Ross


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Just wanted to say that I've been slowly reading your stuff a bit lately. I look forward to the rest.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Hurray! 

PS KITTIE IZZ GONE-DED


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting these, they're incredibly useful.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes, thank you very much for spending the time to put these up. They're incredibly helpful indeed.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Whee! :banana I have my work cut out for the other bit though  I may also put up a section on depression as well. 

Sometime next year


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Updated: "Anxiety ladders and visualisation" and "The difference between paranoia and SA"


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

you are making a lot of helpful posts, i don't know if i have time to use them though, but thanks anyways


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

:lol


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

whats so funny


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

It was nice of you to put the thanks even though you dont have time, so I thought that was funny  You could have just ignored it so I thought it was nice of you to say


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

well i want to get around to it, but work depresses me too much to do much of anything


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Poop  As an easier way in, maybe try reading "You feel the way you think" - how thoughts affect your mood" and then try looking at "A Mood Diary Example". May give a little spurt of motivation, I dunno. Alternatively there is coffee :cup 

Ross


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks anon! At the mo I have been cutting down the amount of time I'm spending here (getting out of the house seems to make me happy), but I am hoping to round these posts out. Maslow had suggested combining into a PDF too so thats something for the future!

I will try and do "behavioural experiments" soon - this is an important one but will be quite big and in depth.

Glad its helpful 

Ross


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Added: A generalised CBT Process Overview (followable)

Am currently working on Behavioural Experiments and Safety Behaviours.


----------



## Breathe (Apr 16, 2008)

Thank you so much Ross for these posts. Out of everything I have read so far on here, your posts have made the most impact with me..


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

:yay Soooo good to hear!  :hug

Still working on the Behavioural Experiments thing - thats the most important one, will be done soon!

Hurray!

Ross


----------

